
Google, Facebook, Neuralink Sued for Weaponized AI Tech Transfer - suprastructure
https://theaiorganization.com/google-facebook-neuralink-sued-for-weaponized-ai-tech-transfer-complicity-to-genocide-in-china-and-endangering-humanity-with-misuse-of-ai/
======
suprastructure
This is fake right?

